# Neighbors Fighting Dogs PLEASE HELP!



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys i have officially confirmed that my neighbors are fighting their dogs and they are breeding to create more dogs to fight. I am sick of dealing with these ppl fighting dogs and I HAVE to do something about it! If you guys can please send me some information on what the best approach would be to take, I would greatly appreciate it!!! I am extremely p'd about this because for one it makes all of us look bad and my dogs could be at risk if they are fighting their dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If they are doing something illegal with their dogs call AC..Nothing else you can do.

Before you call I advise you are sure they are in a terrible situation as they will most likely be PTS if seized...


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

IF you can call during a fight... or take some pics from your place and bring them in... BUT get AC involved before this!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if there is a fight in progress i would call your local police


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I actually seen the ring set up in their house and watched them pull out a dog all tore up then put him in the bed of a truck but by the time the stupid cops around here got to their house to check things out all the evidence was gone. The truck took off with the "losing dog", i would hope he had the worst damage done atleast, and all the stuff for the ring. Then my other neighbor told me today that they are moving now. So i guess i just lost out on that fight...sad but just thought maybe i could do something.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

how did you see a ring in their house? usually fighters WONT fight in their own home they will keep them somewhere else. was it in a basement or something?

let me also tell you that their could be a privacy law so before going and peeking over their wall and taking pics (that you can otherwise get introuble for) I suggest calling animal control and your local police department so they can get a search warrent and investigate the issue themselves


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> how did you see a ring in their house? usually fighters WONT fightin their own home they will keep them somewhere else. was it in a basement or something?
> 
> let me also tell you that their could be a privacy law so before going and peeking over their wall and taking pics (that you can otherwise get introuble for) I suggest calling animal control and your local police department so they can get a search warrent and investigate the issue themselves


:goodpost:this is a very good post with good points.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry yah privacy laws can be a b*tch in this instance but report their names to AC and they will keep tabs on their activities to find out if they can catch them


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you Peanutsmommy. =) 

I remember someone got themselves in trouble for taking pics and spying on their neighbors so I figured it will be better to contact offical law inforcment to do some undercover work and see what they find.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> thank you Peanutsmommy. =)
> 
> I remember someone got themselves in trouble for taking pics and spying on their neighbors so I figured it will be better to contact offical law inforcment to do some undercover work and see what they find.


Yep privacy can get ya even when your trying to do good.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can see it from your yard with out leaning over your fence then its ok to take pics, I know this cause I grow medical marijuana and dealt with pic taking by neighbors. The cops say if you are on your own property with out having to climb your roof or lean over the fence the pics are totally legal. I would also try contacting the home owner and see if they can help out finding some thing on them that will stick.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> If you can see it from your yard with out leaning over your fence then its ok to take pics, I know this cause I grow medical marijuana and dealt with pic taking by neighbors. The cops say if you are on your own property with out having to climb your roof or lean over the fence the pics are totally legal. I would also try contacting the home owner and see if they can help out finding some thing on them that will stick.


good post! but if they own the house then................POO!


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh boy lol, well these guys started a cpl weeks ago having ppl show up at like 2 and 3 in the morning and I take meds for insomnia and when I got that gut instinct that something just wasnt right i stopped takin my meds for a cpl day just to c what was goin on...they live in a trailor and got three young kids from about four years old to newborn age...they own the house though because they are selling it now that the cops showed up...but neways I thought I seen something through their living room window and when I looked close I could see it all...we live in a very secluded neighborhood with very lil traffic and my wife and I just moved here about 5 months ago so I wouldnt doubt that this has been goin on for a while...I always wondered why they didnt care much for us and I think I see y now....o and btw they dont have a fence up at all I could see from standing by my mailbox in my own yard.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You need to get VIDEO documentation of this! It is really just hear say. 
Is there anyway you could do this?
You have pits, you better put them in a night, crate if you have to.

Alot of times people who fight dogs will have a radio that can get their local police channel.
I would talk to a detective/sheriff and see if you can get a cell number to call when you see activity starting. Alot of people coming in with dogs, etc.
These people need to be caught in the act. If you can get video documentation to show the police they will be more apt to help you.
Just please don't go all Rambo, special ops and get caught now.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

brentspitts318 said:


> Oh boy lol, well these guys started a cpl weeks ago having ppl show up at like 2 and 3 in the morning and I take meds for insomnia and when I got that gut instinct that something just wasnt right i stopped takin my meds for a cpl day just to c what was goin on...they live in a trailor and got three young kids from about four years old to newborn age...they own the house though because they are selling it now that the cops showed up...but neways I thought I seen something through their living room window and when I looked close I could see it all...we live in a very secluded neighborhood with very lil traffic and my wife and I just moved here about 5 months ago so I wouldnt doubt that this has been goin on for a while...I always wondered why they didnt care much for us and I think I see y now....o and btw they dont have a fence up at all I could see from standing by my mailbox in my own yard.


I'm confused. Its a trailer or a house? If its an illegal activity and it upsets you then call the cops. Call them at 2 or 3 in the morning when it's going on. Didn't you say in another thread that your father is politically connected? Have him pull some strings and get rid of your neighbors.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

As long as she is on her property they can't get her for privacy.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

> My uncle is actually our city judge so I have some pull in louisiana


Why is this even a thread?


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Unfortunately this happens a lot in Louisiana. I had someone that was fighting their dogs that lived right next door to me. We live in a crummy trailer park so there are like 10 back yard breeders just in my neighborhood. AC doesn't do much out here, especially in St. Martin Parish. You call them out because of something like that and they pretty much ignore the calls in my neighborhood. 

Good luck on this and I hope that the fighting can be stopped.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> know this cause I grow medical marijuana


gotta love CA.. ...

so whats up new best friend?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

cEElint said:


> gotta love CA.. ...
> 
> so whats up new best friend?


SHE WAS MY BEST FRIEND FIRST BACK OFF BROTHA. :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Lousisiana is bad all around for BYB's especially with "pits"...It's also bad for dog fighting.. That's just the way it goes. Sucks but what can you do?? You try and try and try and try to get rid of it and you end up taking steps backwards instead of forwards.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Lousisiana is bad all around for BYB's especially with "pits"...It's also bad for dog fighting.. That's just the way it goes. Sucks but what can you do?? You try and try and try and try to get rid of it and you end up taking steps backwards instead of forwards.


If it were my neighbors I'd be afraid of some sort of retaliation. Im not scared or some moron, but afraid what would happen to my dog(s) when I was gone.. Jmo tho. If you can do something within reason, go for it. If you have to go out on a limb and risk your safety or your dogs.. Hmmm tough call


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't stand nosey neighbors...I would suggest minding your own buisness...I do not condone dog-fighting but who are you the animal cops?? Your putting your family and dogs in danger of retaliation when the group finds out your the one who called the law...good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

brentspitts318 said:


> Oh boy lol, well these guys started a cpl weeks ago having ppl show up at like 2 and 3 in the morning and I take meds for insomnia and when I got that gut instinct that something just wasnt right i stopped takin my meds for a cpl day just to c what was goin on...they live in a trailor and got three young kids from about four years old to newborn age...they own the house though because they are selling it now that the cops showed up...but neways I thought I seen something through their living room window and when I looked close I could see it all...we live in a very secluded neighborhood with very lil traffic and my wife and I just moved here about 5 months ago so I wouldnt doubt that this has been goin on for a while...I always wondered why they didnt care much for us and I think I see y now....o and btw they dont have a fence up at all I could see from standing by my mailbox in my own yard.


I dunno this sounds off. First it was a house then a trailer then you think it has been going on for awhile then they started a couple weeks ago. I mean come on really? Nothing is adding up. you saw them load up the "losing" dog but no other dog, you didnt see them load up the so called pit but when the cops got there there was no evidence? No banged up dogs? Who cares if they have kids, you do know that fighting dogs have been around kids for ever? Pit bulls are stable or should be. So these people are holding dog fights at their house yet no on has complained about traffic or noise? These guys just sit there? I mean I would think there would be cheering and such.

Did you call the cops when you saw everything? If not you were watching a dog fight also against the law. I am sorry but this thread doesnt seem real to me. You better be real sure that they are fighting and that your clean as a whistle and your dogs have never had a accidental fight because you could be drug into this. All dogs could be confiscated and killed that day.



RPBK806 said:


> I can't stand nosey neighbors...I would suggest minding your own buisness...I do not condone dog-fighting but who are you the animal cops?? Your putting your family and dogs in danger of retaliation when the group finds out your the one who called the law...good luck with whatever you decide...


Yeah they are more trouble than they are worth. Usually get innocent people into a load of poop.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> I dunno this sounds off. First it was a house then a trailer then you think it has been going on for awhile then they started a couple weeks ago. I mean come on really? Nothing is adding up. you saw them load up the "losing" dog but no other dog, you didnt see them load up the so called pit but when the cops got there there was no evidence? No banged up dogs? Who cares if they have kids, you do know that fighting dogs have been around kids for ever? Pit bulls are stable or should be. So these people are holding dog fights at their house yet no on has complained about traffic or noise? These guys just sit there? I mean I would think there would be cheering and such.
> 
> Did you call the cops when you saw everything? If not you were watching a dog fight also against the law. I am sorry but this thread doesnt seem real to me. You better be real sure that they are fighting and that your clean as a whistle and your dogs have never had a accidental fight because you could be drug into this. All dogs could be confiscated and killed that day.
> 
> Yeah they are more trouble than they are worth. Usually get innocent people into a load of poop.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

gamer said:


> I dunno this sounds off. First it was a house then a trailer then you think it has been going on for awhile then they started a couple weeks ago. I mean come on really? Nothing is adding up. you saw them load up the "losing" dog but no other dog, you didnt see them load up the so called pit but when the cops got there there was no evidence? No banged up dogs? Who cares if they have kids, you do know that fighting dogs have been around kids for ever? Pit bulls are stable or should be. So these people are holding dog fights at their house yet no on has complained about traffic or noise? These guys just sit there? I mean I would think there would be cheering and such.
> 
> Did you call the cops when you saw everything? If not you were watching a dog fight also against the law. I am sorry but this thread doesnt seem real to me. You better be real sure that they are fighting and that your clean as a whistle and your dogs have never had a accidental fight because you could be drug into this. All dogs could be confiscated and killed that day.
> 
> Yeah they are more trouble than they are worth. Usually get innocent people into a load of poop.


:goodpost::goodpost:
it sounds like you do not have enough to go on and it would be a shame if you called AC on innocent ppl and their dogs got killed because YOU misunderstood something or did not know what you were looking at. The road to hell is paved with good intentions.......
Unless you see an actual dog fight there is nothing you should be doing. what if they had a yard accident and was taking the dog to do get treated? You said you saw the fighting pit? did you take pictures of it?
Sounds fishy to me......


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

....So what's the real story???? I don't know what to think.. It may have been a yard fight like someone posted and you saw the wrong thing at the wrong time...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hmmm........................


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> it sounds like you do not have enough to go on and it would be a shame if you called AC on innocent ppl and their dogs got killed because YOU misunderstood something or did not know what you were looking at. The road to hell is paved with good intentions.......
> Unless you see an actual dog fight there is nothing you should be doing. what if they had a yard accident and was taking the dog to do get treated? You said you saw the fighting pit? did you take pictures of it?
> Sounds fishy to me......


:clap::goodpost::clap:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

RPBK806 said:


> I can't stand nosey neighbors...I would suggest minding your own buisness...I do not condone dog-fighting but who are you the animal cops?? Your putting your family and dogs in danger of retaliation when the group finds out your the one who called the law...good luck with whatever you decide...


i get banned for my opinions so to this....:clap: :clap: :clap: i didnt have to say anything at all


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I went and checked the OP's profile for threads started. Subject matter and some comments seem very _troll-like_ in my opinion.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Lousisiana is bad all around for BYB's especially with "pits"...It's also bad for dog fighting.. That's just the way it goes. Sucks but what can you do?? You try and try and try and try to get rid of it and you end up taking steps backwards instead of forwards.


Thats a gross generalization that I take offense to.

Please show me documentation that proves that Louisiana is any worse than other states when it comes to dog fighting and BYBs.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

bullydogla said:


> Thats a gross generalization that I take offense to.
> 
> Please show me documentation that proves that Louisiana is any worse than other states when it comes to dog fighting and BYBs.


There is no documentation that i know of but I know for a fact that Louisiana is terrible for fighting and bybs. When I had my pits I don't know how many times people would just walk up to me and ask if I wanted to fight my dogs with theirs. Many people that fight their dogs here aren't afraid to tell you that they do. New Iberia and St. Martinville are pretty common for dog fighting.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

starlitparlit said:


> There is no documentation that i know of but I know for a fact that Louisiana is terrible for fighting and bybs. When I had my pits I don't know how many times people would just walk up to me and ask if I wanted to fight my dogs with theirs. Many people that fight their dogs here aren't afraid to tell you that they do. New Iberia and St. Martinville are pretty common for dog fighting.


I've had dogs for almost 20 yrs, and yes ppl ask me if I "roll dat dog". That does not however make Louisiana any more prevailent for dog fighting than anywhere else.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

bullydogla said:


> I've had dogs for almost 20 yrs, and yes ppl ask me if I "roll dat dog". That does not however make Louisiana any more prevailent for dog fighting than anywhere else.


It may not be the most prominent dog fighting state but it's pretty up there. I have no idea how high in the ranks we are as "Top Dog Fighting State" though. It'd be interesting to find out which state it's most common in though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> gotta love CA.. ...
> 
> so whats up new best friend?





vdubbinya said:


> SHE WAS MY BEST FRIEND FIRST BACK OFF BROTHA. :rofl: :thumbsup:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you guys I already said come down :welcome:


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Down south is a good deal worse than here up north, but yep its quite common. I get looked at by people weird all the time, but my next door neighbor is a city cop and he and his family are cool with my dogs. 
He actually likes knowing that they bark because they don't have a dog and he works nights, leaving the wife and 2 babies alone. He knows if my dogs start barking we do go to see what is up.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

My advice would be- MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS! Worry bout yourself and not what others do! 
I believe if anyone calls the authority's for any reason other than an emergency, THEY'D BE A LITTLE B*TCH! JMHO!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

pimpidypimp said:


> My advice would be- MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS! Worry bout yourself and not what others do!
> I believe if anyone calls the authority's for any reason other than an emergency, YOU'D BE A LITTLE B*TCH!


lol or he really needs the $5000 snitch fee. :rofl:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes the thread reads really iffy ...

But for you to say mind your business to the idea of possible dog fighting , then we should say mind your business about byb's, mind your business about animal abuse and neglect, mind your business about child molesters, mind your business about rapist,mind your business about everything in life and stay within your own fence .... hmmmm I don't think thats what your trying to say ....
On the same hand anyone about to report suspicious activity of any sort should have some proof not just and IDEA.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Call the cops & AC - Be discreet for your own safety & report it as soon as something conspicuous is going on. I grew up in a bad area & dealt with byb, dog fighting & gang violence so I can relate  this is SO SAD dogs & neighbors have to go through this. 

Move to FL - if this kind of stuff goes on & if you feel threatened on your own property per state law its your right to shoot.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Call the cops & AC - Be discreet for your own safety & report it as soon as something conspicuous is going on. I grew up in a bad area & dealt with byb, dog fighting & gang violence so I can relate  this is SO SAD dogs & neighbors have to go through this.


Well he needs proof. Trust me it is a pain when someone blames you for something you have not done. If that is the case I could call on you and say I think you are fighting your dogs. Would you like that? People are losing their dogs and the dogs are eing killed then the cops say oh never mind drop the charges. This is serious they are not playing anymore they are trying to exterminate our breed and you guys are talking about helping them along sickening. NO PROOF NO CALL!

On that note I am a mind my own business type of person. I dont call law for anything really.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> Well he needs proof. Trust me it is a pain when someone blames you for something you have not done. If that is the case I could call on you and say I think you are fighting your dogs. Would you like that? People are losing their dogs and the dogs are eing killed then the cops say oh never mind drop the charges. This is serious they are not playing anymore they are trying to exterminate our breed and you guys are talking about helping them along sickening. NO PROOF NO CALL!
> 
> On that note I am a mind my own business type of person. I dont call law for anything really.


The post reads they confirmed their neighbor is indeed fighting dogs. I have no reason to worry about someone calling the cops on me because I'm responsible, well known in my town & by my neighbors. In reality if PPL lost or are in the process of losing their dog they were irresponsible, if I lose my dog it's my own irresponsible behavior causing ppl to second guess/misjudge me. But _I_ don't have to worry about that because I'm a responsible caring owner with standards & have lived and learned.

Despite the breed of dog, if you live in FL & leave your dog in the car for more than a second - it's considered animal cruelty & will take your dog. Do I agree with this whole heartedly, no. But I take proper precautions & avoid circumstantial bs. Statistically if someone is fighting a dog they're less than intelligent, conceited & will get themselves caught by looking suspicious & being careless - just common sense (IMO)

Not that I don't disagree with your or misunderstand your point, from one passionate person to another I see where you're coming from.

Unfortunately so much bad goes unnoticed & so much good gets a slap on the wrist.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> The post reads they confirmed their neighbor is indeed fighting dogs. I have no reason to worry about someone calling the cops on me because I'm responsible, well known in my town & by my neighbors. In reality if PPL lost or are in the process of losing their dog they were irresponsible, if I lose my dog it's my own irresponsible behavior causing ppl to second guess/misjudge me. But _I_ don't have to worry about that because I'm a responsible caring owner with standards & have lived and learned.
> 
> Despite the breed of dog, if you live in FL & leave your dog in the car for more than a second - it's considered animal cruelty. Do I agree with this whole heartedly, no. But I take proper precautions & avoid circumstantial bs.
> 
> ...


Wait no he said he thought, read is post he is not confirmed I see yoru point but read his posts again and you will see the inconsistency


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

brentspitts318 said:


> Hey guys i have officially confirmed that my neighbors are fighting their dogs and they are breeding to create more dogs to fight. I am sick of dealing with these ppl fighting dogs and I HAVE to do something about it! If you guys can please send me some information on what the best approach would be to take, I would greatly appreciate it!!! I am extremely p'd about this because for one it makes all of us look bad and my dogs could be at risk if they are fighting their dogs!


^^^^



gamer said:


> Wait no he said he thought, read is post he is not confirmed I see yoru point but read his posts again and you will see the inconsistency


He/She must have edited since you last read. I'm just now getting on & reading the forum.

My husband's the same thought pattern as you, - reserved - so I do understand.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

brentspitts318 said:


> Hey guys i have officially confirmed that my neighbors are fighting their dogs and they are breeding to create more dogs to fight. I am sick of dealing with these ppl fighting dogs and I HAVE to do something about it! If you guys can please send me some information on what the best approach would be to take, I would greatly appreciate it!!! I am extremely p'd about this because for one it makes all of us look bad and my dogs could be at risk if they are fighting their dogs!


Look up pit bull rescues centers, aspca & get their advice on how to handle. In & around your area as well as tips from outsources.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG he did lol I gotta learn to quote everything here is a snipit


> Oh boy lol, well these guys started a cpl weeks ago having ppl show up at like 2 and 3 in the morning and I take meds for insomnia and when I got that gut instinct that something just wasnt right i stopped takin my meds for a cpl day just to c what was goin on...they live in a trailor and got three young kids from about four years old to newborn age...they own the house though because they are selling it now that the cops showed up...but neways I thought I seen something through their living room window and when I looked close I could see it all...we live in a very secluded neighborhood with very lil traffic and my wife and I just moved here about 5 months ago so I wouldnt doubt that this has been goin on for a while...I always wondered why they didnt care much for us and I think I see y now....o and btw they dont have a fence up at all I could see from standing by my mailbox in my own yard.


First he said it was a house then a trailer then the losing dog went out but never mentioned another dog leaving, then he saw a pit but never saw it leaving.If the cops came and they had this stuff they would have gotten busted. Ugh never mind he edited it to look like less of a troll or dumb butt


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> OMG he did lol I gotta learn to quote everything here is a snipit
> 
> First he said it was a house then a trailer then the losing dog went out but never mentioned another dog leaving, then he saw a pit but never saw it leaving.If the cops came and they had this stuff they would have gotten busted. Ugh never mind he edited it to look like less of a troll or dumb butt


LoL, that's why I posted another response saying he should just call the aspca or a local pit bull rescue for advice 

I'm the last person on earth who could have the heart to cause another dog to be put down... I wanna adopt 'em all - especially when I hear Sarah Mcglachlin's voice on the tv with her infomercial.

The things ppl do make me so sad, innocent dogs shouldn't have to suffer from ppls ignorance


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Just to make one thing clear. In Louisiana we say house and trailer meaning the same thing. It's a mobile home that he's referring to I'm sure. Unless he said brick house, we usually say house. I don't normally call my home a mobile home, I usually just call it a house.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

THen why say trailer later. This post smells trolley to me


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Yes the thread reads really iffy ...
> 
> But for you to say mind your business to the idea of possible dog fighting , then we should say mind your business about byb's, mind your business about animal abuse and neglect, mind your business about child molesters, mind your business about rapist,mind your business about everything in life and stay within your own fence .... hmmmm I don't think thats what your trying to say ....
> On the same hand anyone about to report suspicious activity of any sort should have some proof not just and IDEA.


1- Theres nothing anyone can do about backyard breeders! Anyone can breed any dog or dogs no matter what we may say/think! 
2-Abuse and neglect mean different things to different people, Some people humanize there pets so much that they view any kind of treatment of an animal that don't mirror there own ideals and morals as abuse!
3- Dog fighters, Child molesters, and rapists? All in the same boat? COME ON NOW!!!!!!!! How bout A person that puts there own dog down (cull) would prolly in your eyes be a murderer too! RIGHT? 
There's so many bigger things going on in this world than what neighbors are or are not doing! Ya cant save the world and every dog in it! But hey I know one thing for sure- ya can help a Haitian!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> 1- Theres nothing anyone can do about backyard breeders! Anyone can breed any dog or dogs no matter what we may say/think!
> 2-Abuse and neglect mean different things to different people, Some people humanize there pets so much that they view any kind of treatment of an animal that don't mirror there own ideals and morals as abuse!
> 3- Dog fighters, Child molesters, and rapists? All in the same boat? COME ON NOW!!!!!!!! How bout A person that puts there own dog down (cull) would prolly in your eyes be a murderer too! RIGHT?
> There's so many bigger things going on in this world than what neighbors are or not doing! Ya cant save the world and every dog in it! But hey I know one thing for sure- ya can help a Haitian!


:clap::clap::clap::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am lost.....

Did we scare them away? They have not posted since they (he/she) posted this thread.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

First off all ... the response was talking about minding your own business.
Second don't assume what I may think. My point was very clear, in some cases you cannot mind you own business if people did the world would be in some crap.
I made it very clear anything reported should have facts not assumptions ...
Many people feel they should mind their business about things. If someone is fighting their dogs and there is proof yes report it. Letting it go cause you want to mind your business makes it bad for everyone who ISN'T fighting their dogs and have clean yards.
Your right things have a different meaning to different people. But there is still a standard to live by ........ 
SO if you actually paid attention you would have gotten my point.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> mind you own business if people did the world would be in some crap.


DING DING We got a winner:clap:

The world is in some crap!!!!!!!! What ya didnt' know? Talk about payin attention!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea what ever dude ... ding ding yo self ... you know exactly what I mean , cause it can be far worse ... any way back to the original topic ..........


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

If it is really happening.....

The only thing to do is call police or get documentation to take to the police.
If you want to ignore it and go about your business then do so...
If your gung-ho and want to do something about then do so....

There are pros and cons to every situaton, use your head wisely and weigh them out.
People like that who get caught have nothing to lose. So be prepared for retaliation like someone pointed out earlier. Not saying it is going to happen, but it is something you need to be prepared for. You said not many people live in your area, so they will not have a hard time finding out who turned them in.
You can be anonymous to a point in something like this...if it is really happening.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Like I stated before and obviously say this again. Dog fighters willNOT use their own home to fight or house pit dogs because of the legal issues and nosey people.
They find other places to go to do this NOT their own place........some people rescue ex fighters who have scars all over them and get acused of fighting their dog when they don't! Peaches has scars on her, she was never fought on perpose..the dogs got into it a few times and resulted in some scars on her body. what this person saw can be ANYTHING. three kids? and a house full of drug addicts and gambling and dog fighting? I am sorry but not even dog men nowadays would involve their kids at such young ages. sounds like you got the wrong impression to me and you need to mind your own business. If they were fighting dogs it wouldnt happen in a hood where there are known watchers and they probably would have moved ALL dogs and left the place empty and gutted if they were and thought you were watching. my opinion though. and they wouldn't be housing pitfights and children in their own homes do to criminal mishaps that come along with fighting dogs.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

No Deuceaddict, I know what your saying tho, I was just pointing out the obvious. But anyways back to the subject! This is a good thread! Just havin some entertainment, its been a little boring around here lately, this thread can kick it up a notch! It's a topic for much needed debate from both sides of the fence, maybe a happy medium can be found between those who do and those who don't, an issue that is very relevant to the current situation that our breed is in. 
I'm not wanting to git whacked wit that BANSTICK so I think we can keep this civil, and ya never know who's watching! Lets be carefull! It's a sensitive subject! Feelings prolly can and will get hurt in this thread, but I think we can all be adults about it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If I knew for a fact my neighbors were fighting dogs, I would turn them in. If that makes me a rat, pass me some cheese, please.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright i see in the 12 hrs i havent been on here theres been alot of questions...let me do my best to answer those who are pretty much callin me a liar nothing offensive but I've always been an honest person and being looked at like I would lie or make up a story kinda ticks me off...but as mentioned in Louisiana we call trailers houses its all the same because theres probably close to as many trailers as there is HOUSE houses. And for two the neighbors dog was the other dog that fought, and the two guys that I know of in this live right by each other, so for all I know they could have put their dog in that house, I will take some pics of the houses if I need to show you. So Im guessin they put the dog in the other house and the dog I seen get put in the truck, the truck drove off. I have been having a feeling that something was going on though because of the fact that when I first moved in and they seen my dog they came up asking a bunch of questions then a cpl months ago they bred their unpapered dogs and half the puppys died because they got sick. On top of that, the female is pregnant AGAIN. So as far as BYB's go I'd say they are top candidates for BYB's. However, I did call the cops that night and they have no clue that I called because the cop I called is a guy I know well because when I was young I got in a lot of trouble from dealing drugs and needless to say he was the cop that arrested me. Since then I have kept myself out of trouble and the cop and I are friends. He showed up to search the house but found nothing except for some bleached down boards in the house but I mean with bleached down boards he cant make an arrest. I am safe as far as them finding out who called because these ppl around here call the cops on everybody for everything so theyd never b able to guess who did it lol. Im sure im bein an idiot by trying to catch these guys but if you care about the breed then regardless you report any fighting, if your innocent of fighting then you shouldnt have nothing to worry about. The ones that get all worried about cops showing up are normally the ones with a reason to worry correct? well im sure i answered the questions being asked and im sure more will be asked about what I SAW HAPPENING but hey keep em coming dont bother me...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

brentspitts318 said:


> Alright i see in the 12 hrs i havent been on here theres been alot of questions...let me do my best to answer those who are pretty much callin me a liar nothing offensive but I've always been an honest person and being looked at like I would lie or make up a story kinda ticks me off...but as mentioned in Louisiana we call trailers houses its all the same because theres probably close to as many trailers as there is HOUSE houses. And for two the neighbors dog was the other dog that fought, and the two guys that I know of in this live right by each other, so for all I know they could have put their dog in that house, I will take some pics of the houses if I need to show you. So Im guessin they put the dog in the other house and the dog I seen get put in the truck, the truck drove off. I have been having a feeling that something was going on though because of the fact that when I first moved in and they seen my dog they came up asking a bunch of questions then a cpl months ago they bred their unpapered dogs and half the puppys died because they got sick. On top of that, the female is pregnant AGAIN. So as far as BYB's go I'd say they are top candidates for BYB's. However, I did call the cops that night and they have no clue that I called because the cop I called is a guy I know well because when I was young I got in a lot of trouble from dealing drugs and needless to say he was the cop that arrested me. Since then I have kept myself out of trouble and the cop and I are friends. He showed up to search the house but found nothing except for some bleached down boards in the house but I mean with bleached down boards he cant make an arrest. I am safe as far as them finding out who called because these ppl around here call the cops on everybody for everything so theyd never b able to guess who did it lol. Im sure im bein an idiot by trying to catch these guys but if you care about the breed then regardless you report any fighting, if your innocent of fighting then you shouldnt have nothing to worry about. The ones that get all worried about cops showing up are normally the ones with a reason to worry correct? well im sure i answered the questions being asked and im sure more will be asked about what I SAW HAPPENING but hey keep em coming dont bother me...


Fighting is not and has never been a danger to our breed. The many man biters that are being allowed to live and endanger our breed everyday they are alive.

You know what even if you are doing nothing wrong it is still a pain in the arse for someone to call the cops on you. How do I know this? Well I know first hand what a so called do gooder, pit bull lover can do with simple words. I was blamed for being a dog fighter. I had the DA's investigators in front of my house for three days. Anytime I walked the dogs there they were. I had the human society come do weekly visits to my house. I had the human society try to take my dogs because I crated them while I was at work. I had the humane society make me account for every mark on my dogs. I had to get the Vet I worked for show vet records of when the dogs were in for yard fights, there were not many but I did have yard accidents. I had the humane society dig through my vet records to find anything wrong. Its a pain it took time out of my day and it was all unnecessary, all because some do gooder wanted to think they knew what I was doing. I am sorry but I hate nosey neighbors and you wont get any support from me because I have been on the other side of Mrs goody tooshoes.

You better e darn sure you are right or you are going to look like a poop head. Also its not good to cry wolf and those guys if they are fighting dont want your dogs. You think they want to use them as bait animals? pfft that does not happen as often as you would like to think. Its HSUS propaganda to put fear into housewives.

So either you are BSing us or you really need to get some hobbies other than spying on your neighbors. I mean really? You want to feed me this BS and tell me its candy?


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok look dude i aint no female and personally could care less bout your "support". I'm a nice dude now that I am out of the hood atmosphere but that dont mean the hood aint still in me...i know a ring when i c one and if i say its a ring the cops know its a ring. If somebody wants to call nebody on me feel free to do so ill giv u my address. See in my eyes you "gamer", sound like you fight pits? you r the one on the offense like i called the cops on you...i see through ppl like you's BS and thats all you seem to be about I mean really you remind me of one of those losers thats 40 yrs old livin with mommy still and sittin n the basement on the computer all day...i came on this site to get advice about issues and to speak out about issues but if you got an honest problem with me then dont get on my threads that i post cuz personally you seem like u should go to my counselor...neone who can defend the IDIOTS that think fighting dogs is ok have a LONG way to go before they need to give out advice...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

brentspitts318 said:


> ok look dude i aint no female and personally could care less bout your "support". I'm a nice dude now that I am out of the hood atmosphere but that dont mean the hood aint still in me...i know a ring when i c one and if i say its a ring the cops know its a ring. If somebody wants to call nebody on me feel free to do so ill giv u my address. See in my eyes you "gamer", sound like you fight pits? you r the one on the offense like i called the cops on you...i see through ppl like you's BS and thats all you seem to be about I mean really you remind me of one of those losers thats 40 yrs old livin with mommy still and sittin n the basement on the computer all day...i came on this site to get advice about issues and to speak out about issues but if you got an honest problem with me then dont get on my threads that i post cuz personally you seem like u should go to my counselor...neone who can defend the IDIOTS that think fighting dogs is ok have a LONG way to go before they need to give out advice...


lol I am actually only 32 and a female and I dont live with my mom. "Gamer" comes from me being a gamer (example: xbox, wow, playstation). I am a gamer and proud of it. So why do I seem like a fighter now? see how it starts? You dont know me from adam and your story wasnt making sense I am not the only one that saw it I am just the one to say something I am always the one that says something if it needs to be said. Good luck with your dog bust guess I should be scared you might call the cops on me next because you are the all knowing. :rofl: I got nothing to hide. I am not offenseive I am defensive of people that get the cops called on them like I said you need ot be sure there are already been aout 300 good pit bulls killed and mens lives destroyed because someone thought they knew something.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

brentspitts318 said:


> ok look dude i aint no female and personally could care less bout your "support". I'm a nice dude now that I am out of the hood atmosphere but that dont mean the hood aint still in me...i know a ring when i c one and if i say its a ring the cops know its a ring. If somebody wants to call nebody on me feel free to do so ill giv u my address. See in my eyes you "gamer", sound like you fight pits? you r the one on the offense like i called the cops on you...i see through ppl like you's BS and thats all you seem to be about I mean really you remind me of one of those losers thats 40 yrs old livin with mommy still and sittin n the basement on the computer all day...i came on this site to get advice about issues and to speak out about issues but if you got an honest problem with me then dont get on my threads that i post cuz personally you seem like u should go to my counselor...neone who can defend the IDIOTS that think fighting dogs is ok have a LONG way to go before they need to give out advice...


cmon man...get ur story straight...u've changed it about 4 or 5 times soo far...lol...why don't you take ur junior detective badge and harass someone else...gamer is stating some real facts and I am guessing she has been around dogs long before you and will remain long after the fad wears off you. quit crying out for attention with fake threads...looking for people to praise you as junior animal cop of the year. if you saw the ring you were most likely in there house meaning you are what there friend?? the audience??? get a life bro!!! quit trying to get innocent dogs put down...

thanks and have a good night!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

someone should read this thread and record it on some tapes. so i can liste too it cause thats wayyyy too much reading for me


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

exactly 30 sumtn yrs old and your a video game female lol...i have nothin to prove to someone whos that old prolly no kinda REAL job and you tell what ppl are scared to say? if im not mistaken theres more ppl on this thread agreeing that the cops should be called in a situation where there is fighting going on but your too immature to understand nething...there aint many innocent ppl in prison so think about that comment it'll take a long time for such an ignorant person but you might get it...i am laughing because i forget ppl like you exist lol...maybe thats because i live in a thing called "the real world"...just thinkin out loud...and dont worry i can believe you wouldnt fight dogs because you would have to have a much more dominant mentality for that...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, I've avoided posting on this thread cause I wanted to see what all came out.... But here we go, gonna leave it simple. 
If you THINK you have a dog fighter living next door, think twice. It's not THAT common. Dog fighters tend to NOT do it at home either. Trailers and houses are in the same boat, so I get ya there. DON'T go reporting it unless you have some HARD evidence. Too many people report garbage, innocent men go to jail for a minute and get out to find they no longer have dogs and then charges get dismissed. IF you are sure of yourself, get it on video. I don't care who you are, you have some form of video recorder in your home, get em in action and then go to the police with it. They cannot prosecute someone for dogfighting unless the accused is caught on video or in the act. Finally, not everybody with friends and equipment is fighting dogs, you had better see BLOOD SHED before making accusations against your neighbors and riling things up over here. We've seen too many people go down for nada. 
That being said, you guys play nice. Remember, argue with a post not the poster.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Please seize cut downs and names.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

oh and gamers friend runs to the rescue...lol...harrassing?? um lets see im the one being called the liar so yeah defending myself might be right and do u really think I care which of the two of you WANTS to be the most experienced person in the pitbull world? no i rly dnt...like i said if you gota problem with my threads and think that im a liar then get off em if not then im going to continue to stick up for myself...call me what you want but point of the matter is i HIGHLY doubt either of you live in louisiana especially not in the neighborhood i live in and you would never understand how many ppl fight here...so i rly dnt care what you two wannabe fighters say im still gon do what i think is right...so hey say what u want because half the ppl on this site say one thing and do another so im rly confused as to why the site is even running anymore with ppl like you two...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

brentspitts318 said:


> exactly 30 sumtn yrs old and your a video game female lol...i have nothin to prove to someone whos that old prolly no kinda REAL job and you tell what ppl are scared to say? if im not mistaken theres more ppl on this thread agreeing that the cops should be called in a situation where there is fighting going on but your too immature to understand nething...there aint many innocent ppl in prison so think about that comment it'll take a long time for such an ignorant person but you might get it...i am laughing because i forget ppl like you exist lol...maybe thats because i live in a thing called "the real world"...just thinkin out loud...*and dont worry i can believe you wouldnt fight dogs because you would have to have a much more dominant mentality for that...*


*
*
how would you even begin to know that?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> Okay, I've avoided posting on this thread cause I wanted to see what all came out.... But here we go, gonna leave it simple.
> If you THINK you have a dog fighter living next door, think twice. It's not THAT common. Dog fighters tend to NOT do it at home either. Trailers and houses are in the same boat, so I get ya there. DON'T go reporting it unless you have some HARD evidence. Too many people report garbage, innocent men go to jail for a minute and get out to find they no longer have dogs and then charges get dismissed. IF you are sure of yourself, get it on video. I don't care who you are, you have some form of video recorder in your home, get em in action and then go to the police with it. They cannot prosecute someone for dogfighting unless the accused is caught on video or in the act. Finally, not everybody with friends and equipment is fighting dogs, you had better see BLOOD SHED before making accusations against your neighbors and riling things up over here. We've seen too many people go down for nada.
> That being said, you guys play nice. Remember, argue with a post not the poster.


Nice nutshell. :clap:


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well nizmo being raised where i was raised you know who does and doesnt fight pits and if you r a fighter you wouldnt even be on here arguing either way...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

brentspitts318 said:


> exactly 30 sumtn yrs old and your a video game female lol...i have nothin to prove to someone whos that old prolly no kinda REAL job and you tell what ppl are scared to say? if im not mistaken theres more ppl on this thread agreeing that the cops should be called in a situation where there is fighting going on but your too immature to understand nething...there aint many innocent ppl in prison so think about that comment it'll take a long time for such an ignorant person but you might get it...i am laughing because i forget ppl like you exist lol...maybe thats because i live in a thing called "the real world"...just thinkin out loud...and dont worry i can believe you wouldnt fight dogs because you would have to have a much more dominant mentality for that...


LOL ok ya you know me right, you know how I have gotten to where I am right. did you know the average U.S. Gamer Age is 35; 40% are Women. Well there are some who only saw your edited post so they are not going forth with the original post. How would you know if someone was fighting dogs by stuff online? How do yo know what personality a dog fighter has?



brentspitts318 said:


> oh and gamers friend runs to the rescue...lol...harrassing?? um lets see im the one being called the liar so yeah defending myself might be right and do u really think I care which of the two of you WANTS to be the most experienced person in the pitbull world? no i rly dnt...like i said if you gota problem with my threads and think that im a liar then get off em if not then im going to continue to stick up for myself...call me what you want but point of the matter is i HIGHLY doubt either of you live in louisiana especially not in the neighborhood i live in and you would never understand how many ppl fight here...so i rly dnt care what *you two wannabe fighters *say im still gon do what i think is right...so hey say what u want because half the ppl on this site say one thing and do another so im rly confused as to why the site is even running anymore with ppl like you two...


There you go assuming people are fighting their dogs. This site is going because it is full of good people who enjoy their dogs. No I dont live in LA I have lived in the "hood" as you put it and you know what there was less dog fighting there then in the upscale neighborhoods. You watch too much animal planet if you think that there are more hoodlum gangster involved in the fighting rings then upper class, rich white folks.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well being raised where i was raised it was around also, but dog fighting doesnt show a dominance mentality.

but im not going to speak on this subject any longer.

bottom line, you need to have hard evidence or your puttin down innocent dogs.

idk why it needs to be discussed this far.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Everyone has made their points here, it's turned into an argument, thread closed.
I love you guys, buy a VIP membership if you'd like to duke it out further. 

I hope that everyone walks away with something here.... Especially OP. I know you may not have heard what you wanted, or what you expected, but there are some really good posts here. I think you have some great ideas, thoughts, and values and I really hope that you stick around to understand why these people are responding the way they are.


----------

